# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Πιλοτίνες (Pilot boats) >  Πιλοτίνες Eλληνικές (Greek Pilot boats)

## theofilos-ship

Πιλοτος  πειραιας 100_0465.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η πολυ-φωτογραφημένη πιλοτίνα με αριθμό 53, χθές το απόγευμα στην είσοδο του λιμανιού δίπλα στο ΒΣ Ιθάκη.

P1190260.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η πιλοτίνα του λιμένα Ηρακλείου

P1120350HER.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εκ του ασφαλούς και χωρίς ασφαλίτες, η "παλαιομοδίτικη" πιλοτίνα της Σύρου, που ενίοτε κυνηγάει να προλάβει τα βαπόρια.....  :Very Happy: 

P1210719.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εκ του ασφαλούς και χωρίς ασφαλίτες, η "παλαιομοδίτικη" πιλοτίνα της Σύρου, που ενίοτε κυνηγάει να προλάβει τα βαπόρια..... 
> 
> P1210719.jpg


Μια κούκλα είναι  !! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι πιλοτίνες είναι τα αγαπημένα μου σκάφοι ,και γι αυτό τις φωτογραφίζω κάθε φορά που είμαι στον Πειραιά !! Εδώ μια με ένα μαΐστρο φρέσκο, και άλλη μια από ένα ήσυχο απόγευμα . 

IMG_9838.JPG

IMG_9903.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η πιλοτίνα με το νούμερο 53 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009, για τον Mastrokosta!*
PA189101.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Οι πιλοτίνες είναι τα αγαπημένα μου σκάφοι ,και γι αυτό τις φωτογραφίζω κάθε φορά που είμαι στον Πειραιά !! Εδώ μια με ένα μαΐστρο φρέσκο, και άλλη μια από ένα ήσυχο απόγευμα . 
> 
> IMG_9838.JPG
> 
> IMG_9903.jpg


 παντως mastrokosta αν και οι αγαπημνες μας κατηγοριες σκαφων εχουν τεραστια διαφορα μεγεθων (cunard vs pilot) παρ αυτα εχουν κατι κοινο.... το ασπρο και μαυρο χρωμμα.....

----------


## mastrokostas

Χωρις λογια !!!!!!

IMG_9808.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Πραγματι χωρις λογια. 
( υπαρχει και μια φανταστικη στην προηγουμενη σελιδα του mastrokostas, για οσους βλεπουν μονο τα τελευταια ποστ ) 

Να βαλω κι εγω το 53 και το 52 σε....πιο χαλαρη φαση !!!

P7310649pl.JPG


P8090821pl2.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω πάθος με αυτά τα σκάφη !Για χρόνια με καλωσόριζαν η με αποχαιρετούσαν σε διάφορα λιμάνια του κόσμου !

----------


## basi

Γνωρίζουμε τι σκάφη είναι ? Κατασκευαστής , μέγεθος , κινητήρες ?

----------


## north waves

Εγω που ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος θα ηθελα να ξερω ποιος ο ρολος τους.Θελω να πω που αρχιζει και που τελειωνει η ευθυνη τους καθως και ποιο το ιδιοκτησιακο τους καθεστως.Ειναι του λημενικου σωμστος του υπουργειου αλλη κρατικης υπηρεσιας η ιδιοτικα;

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,η πιλοτινα μας παει για δουλεια!! 
pilot 017NA.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

> Εγω που ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος θα ηθελα να ξερω ποιος ο ρολος τους.Θελω να πω που αρχιζει και που τελειωνει η ευθυνη τους καθως και ποιο το ιδιοκτησιακο τους καθεστως.Ειναι του λημενικου σωμστος του υπουργειου αλλη κρατικης υπηρεσιας η ιδιοτικα;




Ανήκουν στην *Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία* του πρώην ΥΕΝ. Τα σκάφη αυτά δεν έχουν περιοχή ευθύνης με την έννοια που έχουν τα σκάφη του ΛΣ, χρησιμεύουν για την μεταφορά πλοηγών από και προς τα πλοία που προσεγγίζουν τους λιμένες. Οι πλοηγικοί σταθμοί εποπτεύονται τρόπον τινά από τα Λιμεναρχεία, αλλά έχουν δικό τους  (πολιτικό) προσωπικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι η άσπρη κόκκινη σημαία είνα η σημαία του διθνούς κώδικα σημάτων για το γράμμα Η, που σημαίνει "στο πλοίο επιβάνει πιλότος" που ανεβάζουν τα βαπό ρια όταν έχουν πιλότο και είναι και το αναγνωριστικό για τις πιλοτίνες, αντίστοιχα τη νύχτα οι πιλοτίνες έχου άσπρο και κόκκινο αφίστιο φανάρι.
Ας δούμε και μία που επιστρέφει αφού άφησε κάποιο βαπόρι να συνχίσει το ταξίδι του.
pilot.jpg

----------


## marinico

H Συριανή σε βραδινή ξεκούραση.

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
DSCF7567.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Παναγιώτης & mastrokostas

----------


## zamas

py53a.jpg

py55a.jpg

py55b.jpg

py55c.jpg

*Μερικες φωτογραφιες* για ολους εσας

----------


## mastrokostas

Αφιερωμένη στους πλοηγούς άλλα και στους λεμβούχους ,που πάντα καλωσορίζουν τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά !
IMG_1647.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

*Σήμερα το πρωί , έφυγε ξαφνικά από την ζωή ο πρόεδρος της πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας capt Σταμάτης Φασουλής ! Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους ,και ο Θεός να απαλύνει τον πόνο τους !!*!

----------


## mastrokostas

*Η τελετή θα γίνει αύριο στις 13:00 στον Άγιο Νικόλαο ,και η ταφή στο κοιμητήριο της Ραφήνας!
Ο καπετάν Σταμάτης ήταν μόνο 55 ετών.*

----------


## despo

Εγω αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε κάνει για αρκετό καιρό στη GA ferries. Κρίμα και ήταν νέος ακόμα .....

----------


## SteliosK

*Π.Υ. 55*

pilot 55.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλό είναι να ρίχνει καμιά ματιά ο λοστρόμος στην σκάλα του πιλότου να τσεκάρει αν ειναι εντάξει για να μην έχουμε περιστατικά όπως αυτό *εδώ*.

----------


## SteliosK

Για τον mastrokosta που του αρέσουν οι πιλοτίνες!

*Π.Υ. 56*
DSC_1095.jpg

----------


## kalypso

*Π.Υ 55*
PILOT.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Τέρμα τα γκάζια!!
55.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Π.Υ. 53*

sk_6123.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Π.Υ 53 με φόντο την Ψυτάλλεια. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΠΥ 53 03 11-11-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Kαι μία από Χαλκίδα

*Π Υ 3 
sk_7199_1.jpg
*

----------


## a.molos

Γέφυρα Χαλκίδος κ&#94.jpgNeptune THALASSA 2007...jpgΓια τους φίλους της πιλοτίνας, δύο φωτό απο το προσωπικό μου αρχείο.

----------


## SteliosK

*Π.Υ. 53*

sk_0010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία πιλοτίνα του Ισθμού, που μας έφερε τον Κ. Στριμμένο όταν πέρασα με το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων για Κέρκυρα. 
Λόγο καιρού είναι.....λίγο κουνημένη, αλλά έχει την αξία της.

ΠΙΛΟΤΙΝΑ-ΙΣΘΜΟΥ-03-23-05-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Η πιλοτίνα της Σύρου σε ένα ηλιόλουστο πρωινό επιστρέφει από το καθήκον, αυτό τον καιρό ξεκουράζεται για συντήρηση στο Νεώριον.

DSCN5495.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λόγο καιρού είναι.....λίγο κουνημένη, αλλά έχει την αξία της.


Μόνο "έχει την αξία της" Παντελή μου ??? Εδώ μιλάμε για ζωγραφικό έργο, πραγματικό αριστούργημα, χωρίς καμμία πλάκα !!! ΕΥΓΕ..... παρ' όλο που ούτε να φανταστείς δεν μπορούσες ότι θα έβγαινε έτσι !!!

----------


## sv1xv

20150812-Chalikis-PY3 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Χαλκίδα ΠΥ3, Αύγουστος 2015

----------


## Nautilia News

*Προκήρυξη για πρόσληψη προσωπικού ναυτικών ειδικοτήτων στην Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία*

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Οι πιλοτίνες του Πειραιά με τον γνωστό βαθύ τους ήχο . Στα παρακάτω βίντεο παράδοση πιλότου στο Npetune Thalassa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RytJQfkacg  και στο δεύτερο βίντεο υλικο απο την γνωστη μας πια 56 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89AKEK1hiXM

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανανεώνει και εκσυγχρονίζει το στόλο της η Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...c%ce%bb%ce%bf/ .

----------


## a.molos

DSCN4735.jpgDSCN4734.jpgΣτο λιμάνι της Ιτέας, δύο πιλοτίνες έξω απο τα νερά τους.

----------


## sv1xv

PY-51 @Patras (2022) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ΠΥ-51 σε αναμονή στην Μαρίνα Πατρών.

----------


## sv1xv

> Στο λιμάνι της Ιτέας, δύο πιλοτίνες έξω απο τα νερά τους.


Στο ίδιο σημείο το 2009: 



Το ΠΥ-62 στο trailer, κλασικά!



Το ΠΥ-34 στο νερό.

(Φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου)

----------


## sv1xv

PY-52 @Piraeus (2008) par SV1XV, on ipernity

ΠΥ-52 στον Πειραιά, 2008 (από το αρχείο μου)

----------

